
React Native at F8 and Open Source Podcast - cpojer
https://facebook.github.io/react-native/blog/2019/05/01/react-native-at-f8-and-podcast
======
orta
At Artsy we made the decisions to use React Native a few years ago as a team
of iOS devs, with a lot of JS folks on the web who were interested in React.
We don't regret it.

While we've found ways to work within the boundaries of React Native - it's
really refreshing to see how many of the points we considered to be negatives
against React Native are getting addressed this year. Congrats team!

